# what would you name a new rat?



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i would name my rat Zombie if i could get another one, because i love the song iron head by rob zombie (featuring ozzy osbourne of course)


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I honestly don't know what I would name another one... possibly Momma's Boy Otis? Haha, I already have Sweetness... I might as well go for the whole '85 Bears team!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Jorgon!

Or possibly; "Mega."

That way if I ever needed to find him I could just stand int he middle of the room, seperate my legs a little, pump my arms down. Bold fists, spread my arms apart from my body and yell with a low, slowly inclining voice to a loud "MeeeeegggaAAAAAAA!!!!"

And by then I could have spiked hair too.

So it'd be super epic.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

ladada2001 said:


> Jorgon!
> 
> Or possibly; "Mega."
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## daydreamer4186 (Oct 4, 2007)

If I got a new rat right now I might name it Salem...Just something that popped into my head that I liked


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm horrid with names. It either comes to me right away or it takes weeks for me to come up with something (it took me 5 months to name my Tarantula even though I came up with her name the day I bought her!). Betty on the other hand came to me as soon as I picked up her little nekkidness. 

I'm thinking that I'd want my next rat to be named Henry (or any of the names of the cast of Ugly Betty or The Office). lol. Or any shows/movies/books I happen to be a fan of at the time.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i can't really pre-pick a name, but i can sort of pick a theme for my ratties. i currently only have my two great artists, picasso and mozart, so i'm thinking maybe a great writer to go along with my artist and composer? maybe a great thinker or philosopher? like nostradamus or poe, etc. i really want a dumbo black self rex though, so it may be a while before i find my perfect rat.


----------



## Cassi (Oct 19, 2007)

If I got 2 boys I'd call them hiro and ando  :lol:


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I go with either the personality of the rat OR with a theme. For example, I named my rat Boggles, because he is the boggle-ing-est rattie Ive ever seen lol. We named another rattie Tiny, because he is HUGE. LOL We have Pearl - we named her that because she is such a gorgeous blue hooded...her coloring looks like a strand of grey-blue pearls that my hubby gave me for my 30th bday.

When we got in 4 baby boy rescues, we named them Peralta, Alva, Zephyr and Jay-Boy after the Lords of Dogtown.

We have our 'Charmed Ones': Prue, Piper, and Phoebe

And we started our angels now (since the rescue is called PocketAngels) by naming the most recent surrenders Gabriel, Rafael, Mikah and Metatron

I have a couple named just because I liked the names (Wombat, Nicodemus, Tica and Tessa) 

So I guess thats a long-winded way of saying we use lots of methods to name our babies lol


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Id like another boy and call him odie or otto....


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Razzmatazz.

Or maybe start a new theme.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i want my next rat to be a neutered boy named Smeag. i really like that insult from red dwarf and i like the sound of it. but that won't be for another year or two. if i get a pair the other one is going to be named Head. so then i would have Smeag Head. 

perhaps a bit corny but i've done it before with pairs. 

my first two were Pocket and Lyiint

the second two were Dust and Myght. 

Kakushi (means Pocket) and Iedani (means rat (i had a rat named Nezumi-which means rat)-mite) were named after past rats. 

then BeTwix and BeeTween though their names get shortened to Twix and Tween most often. 

we also have Sweetipie and Babydoll. which, though i got at separate times are still a pair. Sweetipie was really really sweet and reminded me of a friend who's pet name is sweetipie. Babydoll was a complete doll when she was a baby (thinking i should have named her devil shadow now though, she follows ink into all the trouble) plus, that's my pet name from my friend. so, its a pair too. 

finally we have Ink and Eyes. they both have individual reasons for their names but my boyfriend wanted to name one after a magic card. i got two instead and one looked like she had an ink bottle split all over her and the other has these stunning and capitvating eyes. 

everyone else that i have had have been singles or came with their names


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I started off with a theme - my first two rats were Skittles and Jellybean. Skittles died, and then I got Coconut, kind of on the theme. That was my last food name though. My boys' names are themed - Goomba, Koopa, and Ninji are all names of baddies in Mario games. Pre-picked names don't really end up working for me though. Coconut was originally going to be Starburst, to stay with the candy theme, but then when I got her, she was just obviously a Coconut :lol: Sakura just needed a pretty, feminine name, something for her to grow into and become (she came to me very dirty and very smelly, and they were calling her Stinky ;_; ). 

Since I'm getting three (8O) baby girls probably Monday I've been trying to think of some names. I had names for a pair of girls picked out, but not for a trio - Mai and Tai, or Fava Bean and Chianti. I might name them after songs though, like I did with Rokk, but after he died I couldn't listen to "his" song again for a while without breaking down. So I don't know, is the point I'm getting at ^^;


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I've always wanted an Urza and a Mishra.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My next rescue girl (if it suits her) will be Maline. I had the oddest dream about a 2 year old girl named Maline that I was protecting and taking care of after I was abducted into a cult. LOL The name is now fixed in my brain


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

My next will probably be Boomer, Scooter, or Butters. Though I may get one and call him Zim, Dib, and Gaz to go with my invader zim theme i dunno LoL


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

Lulu!
I just think that name is so cute. =)


----------



## g0tink87 (Aug 22, 2007)

the first name that popped in my head....megatron....i dont know why.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

um, i dunno...dude, crash, flash, jack, rocky, rufus, buddy, amadeus, sweetpea, max, major, ophielia, astrid, astrix, azriel, fetus (my sis named one of her kittens that cuz she couldnt think of anything else), V (V for vendetta), kat (kathrine), louie, andy, harvey, josh, mike, julien/julian, ash, john, paul, george, ringo, floyd, keith.....im just pulling up all the names i can remember, dude through fetus have all been names of pets...the rest i think would be cool.

(i dont want to give up wolfy's name...so u cant have it)


----------



## KAYLASMOM (Oct 19, 2007)

I like Pumpkin, Angel, Mia (Mee-a), Meesha, Snowball, Cocoa, Tika. I am trying to pick names for my girls, but none of these fits. I think coconut is adorable!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I've got loads of names I want to name future rats! Oliver, Teagen/Teauge, Okini, Ennis, Inman, Fabritzio, Dexter and Perrin are just some of my favourites.


----------

